# How long to wait for breeding a male again?



## megrose (Oct 12, 2016)

I am just curious as to how long males have to wait between spawns. I know for females it is 30 days or something but do males have a waiting period? Can you breed him with one female and then breed him again with another female right away?


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Don't spawn him back to back, he could die of exhaustion or starvation. I would wait atleast a month and recondition him


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

My wilds are capable back-to-back spawns, and will occasionally spawn again before the first batch of eggs has even hatched. However, none of my males are hampered by excessive finnage, their spawns are smaller than the average splendens complex spawn (although my fish are also much smaller), and I have them on a diet of live and frozen foods so they are always in peak breeding condition. Another difference perhaps, is that I continue to feed my males while they are tending to their eggs and fry, so that they don't lose condition. 

I think how soon, would greatly depend on how quickly your male bounces back from spawning. Some males seem to need longer to recover than others, especially if your male wasn't eating during this time. Feeding lots of rich, high-protein foods will certainly help get your male back into breeding condition faster.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Depending on situation and target/goal. Say you only have a two week breeding window, you can breed them every 3-5 days, specially if you artificially haych the eggs. . . . If the male eats during the whole process, you could breed him 4-5 times in that two week period. But I wouldn't go beyond 5 spawns because it'll increase the risk of losing the male.

Based on safety, they can be bred every 5-7 days. Specially if they eat during the whole process. Waiting and reconditioning for at least two weeks (longer is better) is the safest though.

If left long term with female and has constant supply of food, he will naturally spawn every 3 days if eggs removed or 5 days if he rears his eggs. 

For some reason spawning takes a toll on health. You must consider the individual's feeding habbits. More food means more energy thus can be bred sooner. Never the less there is always a limit (not sure how many times. I would only do this 3-4 times then give long rest). . . . All I know is that they die sooner if over bred - regardless of feeding habbits.

***Note;
Not moving male helps reduce stress possibilities. Tired males can be sensitive towards water parameters changes.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I had an experiment pair and bred them back to back within a couple days successfully right after buying them. Was it smart? Hell no. But curiosity got the better of me. I would wait at least a few weeks with really good health observations and diet conditioning in between.


----------

